# FreeBSD 8.0 BETA/RC Network Issues



## ryancapp (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been using FreeBSD 8.0 since the June code freeze snapshot on my home router which I just upgraded. I can't remember if I had 8.0 on the old machine (repurposed Gateway 5066E with Intel Pentium D 820 and 945G chipset), although I know it had 7.2 which ran fine. The new setup includes a new motherboard, memory, and PSU; Supermicro X7SLM-L along with the Pentium D 820 from the Gateway, 2GB DDR2, and 400W PSU. It's currently running 8.0 BETA 3 and the issue started either after the hardware upgrade or after moving to BETA 2, as I didn't notice any issues with the June snapshot (whatever hardware it was running on at the time).

Every now and then when transferring files to my file server the subnets become unroutable and rebooting is the only method I've found of fixing it. However, it doesn't seem to be motherboard related as a simple *shutdown now* followed by _exit_ fixes it without going through a full POST.

I've also tried just restarting specific services when it happens, such as */etc/rc.d/netif restart* and any other network-related services without success. MBUFs seem to be fine and doesn't appear to be any leaking issues as per the FreeBSD wiki. Moreover, the routes seem to be what they always are:


```
%netstat -i
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
re0    1500 <Link#1>      00:30:48:b1:17:a6    19674     0    19431     0     0
re0    1500 192.168.0.0   192.168.0.1            109     -        6     -     -
re1    1500 <Link#2>      00:30:48:b1:17:a7  1743174     0  1177419     0     0
re1    1500 192.168.1.0   192.168.1.1            165     -      919     -     -
xl0    1500 <Link#3>      00:01:02:c7:0a:15  1706008     0  1732039     0     0
xl0    1500 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/2 xxx-xxx.xxx-xxx.isp    11994     -     7951     -     -
ath0   2290 <Link#4>      00:0f:cb:b3:47:e2       74   150      110     0     0
lo0   16384 <Link#5>                               0     0        0     0     0
lo0   16384 fe80:5::1     fe80:5::1                0     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 localhost     ::1                      0     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 your-net      localhost                0     -        0     -     -
wlan0  1500 <Link#6>      00:0f:cb:b3:47:e2        0     0        1     0     0
wlan0  1500 192.168.2.0   192.168.2.1              0     -        0     -     -
```

Anyone have any ideas of where to poke around to see what's causing the issue?


Server Specs:

Key Features


IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 Duo, PentiumÂ® D, Pentium 4 & Celeron D in LGA775 Package (FSB 1066/800/533) 
IntelÂ® 945GC Chipset 3. Up to 2GB dual channel unbuffered, non-ECC DDR2 667/533/400 SDRAM 
2x Realtek RTL8111C-GR Gigabit LAN Ports 
4x SATA (3.0Gbps) Ports RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 (Windows Only)
1 (x16) PCI-E, 1 (x4) PCI-E (in x8) 2x 32-bit 33MHz PCI slot 
Onboard GMA950 Video 8. 2 rear USB ports + 2 Type A connector + 2 headers (4 ports)

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core2Duo/945/X7SLM-L.cfm?typ=C2


```
%cat /etc/rc.conf
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode ap"
gateway_enable="YES"
hostapd_enable="YES"
hostname="hydrogen.home.capp.us"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.0.1/24"
ifconfig_re1="inet 192.168.1.1/24"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.2.1/24"
ifconfig_xl0="DHCP"
ipmon_enable="YES"
ipmon_flags="-Dsvn"
ipnat_enable="YES"
ipfilter_enable="YES"
ipfilter_flags="*"
log_in_vain="1"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="ntp.nasa.gov"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
sshd_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
update_motd="NO"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2009)

Your best bet is to update to beta4.


----------



## ryancapp (Sep 20, 2009)

Whoops! I'm currently running BETA4 as of last week via freebsd-update.


----------



## ryancapp (Sep 21, 2009)

I noticed that when I went to transfer files to/from my HTPC (Windows 7) that it knocked out the Internet every single time. I downgraded the drivers (Vista x86 v14.3 - 07/23/2009) for the Intel PRO/1000 GT card in the machine to the out-of-box drivers provided by Microsoft (v8.4.1.1 - 05/28/2008) and the throughput went from ~1MB/s to ~30MB/s.

I'll monitor the situation and see if it resolves the issue, although if the drivers were sending malformed packets it's weird it would take out the network. Especially since netstat isn't reporting any Ierrs/Oerrs on the interface.


----------



## ryancapp (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope, the network went down again after transferring several gigabytes of data from the HTPC to file server at ~50MB/s.

Here's what I'm seeing so far (all zero-value attributes removed):

Before network dies:


```
%netstat -s
tcp:
        99 packets sent
                96 data packets (27428 bytes)
                3 ack-only packets (1 delayed)
        163 packets received
                61 acks (for 27377 bytes)
                33 packets (2539 bytes) received in-sequence
        1 connection accept
        1 connection established (including accepts)
        2 connections closed (including 0 drops)
        57 segments updated rtt (of 58 attempts)
        18 correct data packet header predictions
        1 syncache entry added
                1 completed
        1 cookie sent
udp:
        625 datagrams received
        1 with bad checksum
        444 dropped due to no socket
        108 broadcast/multicast datagrams undelivered
        72 delivered
        74 datagrams output
ip:
        176383 total packets received
        808 packets for this host
        27 packets for unknown/unsupported protocol
        175417 packets forwarded (0 packets fast forwarded)
        52 packets not forwardable
        739 packets sent from this host
icmp:
        447 calls to icmp_error
        Output histogram:
                echo reply: 2
                destination unreachable: 447
        Input histogram:
                destination unreachable: 1
                echo: 2
        2 message responses generated
        1 no return route
        ICMP address mask responses are disabled
igmp:
        26 messages received
        26 V1/V2 membership queries received
        26 general queries received
```

And after:


```
%netstat -s
tcp:
        847 packets sent
                842 data packets (101384 bytes)
                5 ack-only packets (3 delayed)
        607 packets received
                434 acks (for 101333 bytes)
                49 packets (3371 bytes) received in-sequence
        1 connection accept
        1 connection established (including accepts)
        2 connections closed (including 0 drops)
        272 segments updated rtt (of 273 attempts)
        32 correct data packet header predictions
        1 syncache entry added
                1 completed
        1 cookie sent
udp:
        1067 datagrams received
        1 with bad checksum
        787 dropped due to no socket
        207 broadcast/multicast datagrams undelivered
        72 delivered
        74 datagrams output
ip:
        9084726 total packets received
        1693 packets for this host
        45 packets for unknown/unsupported protocol
        9082809 packets forwarded (0 packets fast forwarded)
        52 packets not forwardable
        1898 packets sent from this host
icmp:
        790 calls to icmp_error
        Output histogram:
                echo reply: 2
                destination unreachable: 790
        Input histogram:
                destination unreachable: 3
                echo: 2
        2 message responses generated
        1 no return route
        ICMP address mask responses are disabled
igmp:
        42 messages received
        42 V1/V2 membership queries received
        42 general queries received
```


----------



## ryancapp (Sep 21, 2009)

Also, here's the tail-end of tcpdump during the file transfer and subsequent failure:


```
01:49:29.438295 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10238270, win 16404, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:29.438317 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 10238270, win 16404, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:29.438340 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10238270, win 16404, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:30.695607 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10262126, win 16131, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:31.895637 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10262126, win 16131, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:34.295623 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10262126, win 16131, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:39.088555 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], ack 10262126, win 16131, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:49:48.690430 IP 192.168.1.105.49698 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [R.], seq 3876646925, ack 10262126, win 0, length 0
01:49:48.692544 IP 192.168.1.105.49707 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 1740390976, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:49:51.695471 IP 192.168.1.105.49707 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 1740390976, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:49:51.944556 IP 192.168.1.105.52237 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 54222+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:49:52.944452 IP 192.168.1.105.52237 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 54222+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:49:53.944504 IP 192.168.1.105.52237 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 54222+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:49:55.944484 IP 192.168.1.105.52237 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 54222+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:49:57.690424 IP 192.168.1.105.49707 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 1740390976, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:49:59.944457 IP 192.168.1.105.52237 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 54222+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:09.696341 IP 192.168.1.105.49709 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 282644124, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:12.696336 IP 192.168.1.105.49709 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 282644124, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:12.947327 IP 192.168.1.105.64988 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 57907+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:13.947371 IP 192.168.1.105.64988 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 57907+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:14.947373 IP 192.168.1.105.64988 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 57907+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:16.947353 IP 192.168.1.105.64988 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 57907+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:18.696292 IP 192.168.1.105.49709 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 282644124, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:20.947333 IP 192.168.1.105.64988 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 57907+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:30.700146 IP 192.168.1.105.49711 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 2571809526, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:33.699195 IP 192.168.1.105.49711 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 2571809526, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:33.952172 IP 192.168.1.105.62181 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 52511+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:34.952249 IP 192.168.1.105.62181 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 52511+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:35.952225 IP 192.168.1.105.62181 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 52511+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:37.952222 IP 192.168.1.105.62181 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 52511+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:39.699150 IP 192.168.1.105.49711 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 2571809526, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:41.952190 IP 192.168.1.105.62181 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 52511+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
01:50:51.713533 IP 192.168.1.105.49713 > 192.168.0.4.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 126283929, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:54.711069 IP 192.168.1.105.49713 > 192.168.0.4.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 126283929, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:50:54.964972 IP 192.168.1.105.52190 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 8877+ A? home.capp.us. (30)
01:50:55.965042 IP 192.168.1.105.52190 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 8877+ A? home.capp.us. (30)
01:50:56.965146 IP 192.168.1.105.52190 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 8877+ A? home.capp.us. (30)
01:50:58.965037 IP 192.168.1.105.52190 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 8877+ A? home.capp.us. (30)
01:51:00.714027 IP 192.168.1.105.49713 > 192.168.0.4.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 126283929, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:02.965065 IP 192.168.1.105.52190 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 8877+ A? home.capp.us. (30)
01:51:09.866293 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:10.178729 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:10.787152 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:12.004028 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:12.749146 IP 192.168.1.105.49192 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 45065+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:12.749516 IP 192.168.1.105.54557 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 64363+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:13.220762 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:13.749013 IP 192.168.1.105.54557 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 64363+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:13.749037 IP 192.168.1.105.49192 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 45065+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:14.437603 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:14.748945 IP 192.168.1.105.49192 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 45065+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:14.748969 IP 192.168.1.105.54557 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 64363+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:16.748989 IP 192.168.1.105.54557 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 64363+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:16.749014 IP 192.168.1.105.49192 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 45065+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:16.840004 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:20.748895 IP 192.168.1.105.54557 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 64363+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:20.748920 IP 192.168.1.105.49192 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 45065+ A? wpad.home.capp.us. (35)
01:51:21.644825 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], ack 1009, win 63476, length 292SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

01:51:27.302902 IP 192.168.1.105.49715 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 4215380329, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:27.303014 IP 192.168.1.105.49716 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 1542131325, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:30.302851 IP 192.168.1.105.49716 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 1542131325, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:30.302875 IP 192.168.1.105.49715 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 4215380329, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:31.254547 IP 192.168.1.102.62152 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [R.], seq 1197, ack 1009, win 0, length 0
01:51:31.262173 IP 192.168.1.102.62451 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 763770709, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:32.350049 IP 192.168.1.102.62454 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 998320631, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:34.265406 IP 192.168.1.102.62451 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 763770709, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:34.640677 IP 192.168.1.102.63669 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 40609+ A? BORON-OLD.home.capp.us. (40)
01:51:35.357398 IP 192.168.1.102.62454 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 998320631, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:35.653844 IP 192.168.1.102.63669 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 40609+ A? BORON-OLD.home.capp.us. (40)
01:51:36.302782 IP 192.168.1.105.49715 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 4215380329, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:36.302806 IP 192.168.1.105.49716 > 192.168.0.4.http: Flags [S], seq 1542131325, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:36.667779 IP 192.168.1.102.63669 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 40609+ A? BORON-OLD.home.capp.us. (40)
01:51:38.680298 IP 192.168.1.102.63669 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 40609+ A? BORON-OLD.home.capp.us. (40)
01:51:40.271451 IP 192.168.1.102.62451 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 763770709, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:41.363452 IP 192.168.1.102.62454 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [S], seq 998320631, win 8192, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
01:51:42.689420 IP 192.168.1.102.63669 > 192.168.0.4.domain: 40609+ A? BORON-OLD.home.capp.us. (40)
```


----------



## ryancapp (Sep 21, 2009)

More verbose tcpdump:


```
09:52:25.693218 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32058, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f61a)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531729878:1531731338, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693228 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 12062, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40)
    192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds > 192.168.1.105.49760: Flags [.], cksum 0x4b7e (correct), seq 223586060, ack 1531662718, win 3866, length 0
09:52:25.693249 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 12063, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40)
    192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds > 192.168.1.105.49760: Flags [.], cksum 0x20d2 (correct), seq 223586060, ack 1531673642, win 3866, length 0
09:52:25.693274 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 12064, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40)
    192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds > 192.168.1.105.49760: Flags [.], cksum 0x1276 (correct), seq 223586060, ack 1531677318, win 3866, length 0
09:52:25.693294 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 12065, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40)
    192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds > 192.168.1.105.49760: Flags [.], cksum 0xdf21 (correct), seq 223586060, ack 1531690458, win 3866, length 0
09:52:25.693343 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 12066, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 124)
    192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds > 192.168.1.105.49760: Flags [P.], seq 223586060:223586144, ack 1531690458, win 3866, length 84SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693438 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32059, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f619)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531731338:1531732798, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693459 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32060, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f618)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531732798:1531734258, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693478 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32062, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f616)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531734258:1531735718, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693498 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32063, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f615)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531735718:1531737178, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693535 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32064, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f614)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531737178:1531738638, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693556 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32065, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f613)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531738638:1531740098, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693576 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32066, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f612)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531740098:1531741558, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693596 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32067, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f611)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531741558:1531743018, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693615 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32068, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f610)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531743018:1531744478, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693635 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32069, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f60f)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531744478:1531745938, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:25.693655 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 32070, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->f60e)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1531745938:1531747398, ack 223585640, win 16383, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:26.601607 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17251, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->2ff2)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1556122951:1556124411, ack 223617308, win 16425, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:27.201642 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17252, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->2ff1)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1556122951:1556124411, ack 223617308, win 16425, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:28.401634 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17253, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->2ff0)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1556122951:1556124411, ack 223617308, win 16425, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:30.241581 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5411, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->6385)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:30.541016 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5435, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->636d)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:30.801617 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17254, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->2fef)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1556122951:1556124411, ack 223617308, win 16425, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:31.140964 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5473, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->6347)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:32.340993 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5560, offset 0, flags [none], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->a2f0)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:33.541060 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5673, offset 0, flags [none], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->a27f)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:34.740999 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 5759, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 148, bad cksum 0 (->6229)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236171:236279, ack 475831, win 64240, length 108SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:35.601518 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17328, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500, bad cksum 0 (->2fa5)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], seq 1556122951:1556124411, ack 223617308, win 16425, length 1460SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

... removed to meet 10000 character limit, two packets similiar to above)...

09:52:42.534784 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 6290, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 292, bad cksum 0 (->5f86)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], seq 236279:236531, ack 475831, win 64240, length 252SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)

09:52:45.201413 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17329, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40, bad cksum 0 (->3558)!)
    192.168.1.105.49760 > 192.168.0.13.microsoft-ds: Flags [R.], cksum 0x9d91 (correct), seq 1556124411, ack 223617308, win 0, length 0
09:52:45.202748 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17330, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 67, bad cksum 0 (->753a)!)
    192.168.1.105.57283 > 192.168.0.4.domain: [udp sum ok] 28201+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
09:52:46.202534 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17331, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 67, bad cksum 0 (->7539)!)
    192.168.1.105.57283 > 192.168.0.4.domain: [udp sum ok] 28201+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
09:52:47.202510 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17333, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 67, bad cksum 0 (->7537)!)
    192.168.1.105.57283 > 192.168.0.4.domain: [udp sum ok] 28201+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
09:52:49.202446 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 17335, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 67, bad cksum 0 (->7535)!)
    192.168.1.105.57283 > 192.168.0.4.domain: [udp sum ok] 28201+ A? ALUMINUM.home.capp.us. (39)
09:52:51.549933 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 6927, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40, bad cksum 0 (->5e05)!)
    192.168.1.102.63361 > 192.168.0.5.microsoft-ds: Flags [R.], cksum 0xaadc (correct), seq 236531, ack 475831, win 0, length 0
```


----------



## JoeWinders (Nov 20, 2009)

Using 8.0-RC3.

I am having routes vanish that were added to working PPTP tun0 interfaces.  The tun continues to work, and readding the route gets things moving again.  The tun stays up the whole time.

I had a runaway flowcleaner process, also.  Apparently a separate issue.  I turned off flowtable off with the sysctl net.inet.flowtable.enable=0.

Any ideas what would cause all routes through a tun device(except the remote IP /32) to vanish?  The routes are added by ppp.linkup with the 'add' command.

netstat -nr is what I am using to see the routes.


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 22, 2009)

Well it seems like I have two issues causing this problem. First, the DNS server is on a virtual server which seems to be unstable with TCP offloading enabled, and second, the FreeBSD router/NAT box stops responding to SSH and keyboard control. However, pressing the front button it responds and tells me it cannot enter the S5 power state.

Moreover, I just tested the power button as I typed the above paragraph, and it shutdowned normally. So it looks like it's an ACPI/power issue that I need to look in to.

Additionally, the FreeBSD router was recently upgraded to RC3. The issue still persists.


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 22, 2009)

Also, is there a way to change the title to reflect that this issue affects RC3?


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 22, 2009)

Should also mention that the CPU was swapped a month or two ago for a more energy efficient type. It's now using an Intel Celeron 430 Conroe-L 1.8GHz 35W single-core processor if it makes any difference ACPI-wise over the Pentium D 820.


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 22, 2009)

ACPI BIOS options for the Supermicro X7SLM-L motherboard:

*ACPI Configuration*
Use this feature to configure ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) power management settings for your system.

*ACPI Aware OS*
Select Yes to enable ACPI support for the OS. Disable this feature if ACPI is not supported by your OS. The options are *Yes* and No.

*Suspend Mode*
This option is used to select the ACPI State that is used for system suspend.
The options are S1 (POS), S3 (STR) and *Auto*.
S1 (POS) - All processor caches are erased, and stops executing instructions.
Power to the CPU(s) and RAM is maintained, but RAM is
refreshed.
S3 (STR) - The CPU has no power and the power supply goes on reduced
power mode. However, main memory (RAM) is still powered.

*ACPI Version Feature*
This feature allows the user to select the ACPI Version for the system. The options are *ACPI 1.0*, ACPI 2.0, and ACPI 3.0.


Source: http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/motherboard/945/MNL-1082.pdf


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it happened again after transferring 2GB of data over the network. When pressing the power button I get:


```
acpi0: suspend request ignored (not ready yet)
acpi0: request to enter state S5 failed (err 6)
```


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 25, 2009)

Updated to 8.0-RELEASE and the freezing issue seems to have disappeared.


----------



## ryancapp (Nov 27, 2009)

Reappeared.


----------



## benjohnson (Nov 27, 2009)

Ryancapp,
 I'm having the same problem here too. The odd thing is that I added a USB ehernet and still had the same problem even though it had a different driver - ue
 I've disabled the builtin Realtek card and will report if that helps out.

 Searching Google for "realtek network stops" shows that it's a common problem across a lot of operating systems.

 I'm at 8.0-RELEASE and use ZFS if that makes any difference.


----------



## knarf (Nov 27, 2009)

ryancapp said:
			
		

> Well it happened again after transferring 2GB of data over the network. When pressing the power button I get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hmm, it seems I have the same problem here.

Setup: Brand new ASUS P3B-F [], 8.0-RELEASE, i386, ran fine for years at last with 7.2-RELEASE, Gateway running ppp(8). I use lagg with tagged VLANs.

Twice in the last two days I had to reboot because of very strange network problems. Pressing the power button gave me the same message.


----------



## benjohnson (Nov 27, 2009)

So far so good.... disabling the re0 in the BIOS and using a different USB network adaptor seems to be working. Leaving the re0 alive still produced the same problems. I know it's not a fix.. .but I just needed it working.

With the re0 in the system, it would also randomly pause for a few seconds every five minuits - even the console would stop echoing key-presses.

Looking at all the suffering that other people are having with Realtek NICs with other operating systems - I'm about to swear off of them even if they're cheap.


----------



## knarf (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, I had to remove my em interfaces, because they do not work with lagg:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7668

Now I have to remove the re interfaces, because they do not work stable.


----------



## ryancapp (Dec 1, 2009)

Downgraded to 7.2-RELEASE...

Speeds are half of what I was getting in 8.0 (~20-30MB/s) although stable and problem-free so far.


----------



## knarf (Dec 3, 2009)

ryancapp said:
			
		

> Downgraded to 7.2-RELEASE...



I'm short before doing the same.

em(4) broken (no tagged vlan working at all), re(4) broken (after two days stops working), fxp(4) broken (fxp1: MII without any PHY!), xl(4) broken (vlan mtu issue, but VLAN_MTU is active).


----------



## benjohnson (Dec 7, 2009)

If you check here for FreeBSD 9.0 - you can see that they reworked the drivers for re. 

http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/relnotes/new.html#PROC

So yep.. the re driver is broken (I think) in 8.0. And I don't blame anybody other than Realtek.


----------



## ryancapp (Dec 18, 2009)

Well the box became unresponsive last night on 7.2-RELEASE after a few weeks without issue.


----------



## benjohnson (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm 99% sure that the root of the problem is the Realtek chipset itself: The problem of hanging after a lot of traffic exits in the Windows XP drivers too - I had a VirtualBox host with a Realtek card running Windows 2000 server as a guest OS. 

Guess what? Same damn symptoms - it would work for about ten days then the network card would limp along responding to some pings or just completely fail and perhaps start up again randomly. The rest of the OS was working fine.

There's all sorts of evidence that others are having the same problem on different OS's.

I switched to an Apple USB to Ethernet adaptor and have had only one hang in two weeks after about 8 TB of data transfer:

If I had to guess is that there's a small bug in the 8.0 networking that is really exacerbated with combined with the horridly buggy Realtec chipset.


----------



## ryancapp (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know what the hell happened, but the box is randomly locking up and much more frequently now--even without a network load. I'm thinking of installing OpenBSD 4.6 and see how it behaves.

EDIT: One thing I thought of is perhaps the cabling, because I recently switched out one of the CAT6 uplink cables. I'll try some other cables (CAT5 too) and see if the Realtek chipset behaves better.


----------



## ryancapp (Apr 7, 2010)

Tried today with FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT (February 2010 snapshot) and seeing the following which I believe was the same LOR errors I saw in 8.0 beta/RC:


```
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff0002ba29f8 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2091
 2nd 0xffffff8029267138 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6193
 3rd 0xffffff0002b6e278 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2091
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_lock() at ffs_lock+0x8c
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9b
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x47
vget() at vget+0x7b
vfs_hash_get() at vfs_hash_get+0xd5
ffs_vgetf() at ffs_vgetf+0x48
softdep_sync_metadata() at softdep_sync_metadata+0x456
ffs_syncvnode() at ffs_syncvnode+0x210
ffs_sync() at ffs_sync+0x216
vfs_write_suspend() at vfs_write_suspend+0xd0
ffs_snapshot() at ffs_snapshot+0xbca
ffs_mount() at ffs_mount+0x5a5
vfs_donmount() at vfs_donmount+0xcde
nmount() at nmount+0x63
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (378, FreeBSD ELF64, nmount), rip = 0x8007b295c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0x800c08130 ---
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff802927cbf8 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2559
 2nd 0xffffff0002ed38b0 snaplk (snaplk) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_snapshot.c:793
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_lock() at ffs_lock+0x8c
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9b
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x47
ffs_snapshot() at ffs_snapshot+0x1a5f
ffs_mount() at ffs_mount+0x5a5
vfs_donmount() at vfs_donmount+0xcde
nmount() at nmount+0x63
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (378, FreeBSD ELF64, nmount), rip = 0x8007b295c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0x800c08130 ---
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff0002ed38b0 snaplk (snaplk) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_vnops.c:296
 2nd 0xffffff0002b6e098 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_snapshot.c:1587
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_snapremove() at ffs_snapremove+0xe7
softdep_releasefile() at softdep_releasefile+0x139
ufs_inactive() at ufs_inactive+0x1a5
vinactive() at vinactive+0x72
vputx() at vputx+0x28d
vn_close() at vn_close+0x118
vn_closefile() at vn_closefile+0x5a
_fdrop() at _fdrop+0x23
closef() at closef+0x5b
kern_close() at kern_close+0x110
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (6, FreeBSD ELF64, close), rip = 0x80085384c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0 ---
```


----------

